# fiber supplement?



## dsm2w (Jan 14, 2013)

i've read that it's a good idea to include a fiber filled treat to your hedgie's diet. my hedgehog doesn't like most of the vegetables i've offered, so i was wondering if it would be safe to try mixing a little bit of ground flaxseed into some greek yogurt to see if she likes it? she hasn't had yogurt yet either, so she may not even eat this... but i wanted to know if it would be safe to try.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Have you tried insects with her? Insects are good to have in their diet as well, and have lots of fiber. Mealies have a lot of fat and shouldn't be given a lot to most hedgehogs (usually only runners), but crickets and roaches are good options as well, and lower fat. I'm not sure on the flaxseed/greek yogurt, really, I never did give Lily yogurt, and I haven't heard anything about greek yogurt, if it's different or not.


----------

